# Most awaited game?



## VVoltz (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine sure is Metal Gear Solid 4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What's yours?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 followed by Final Fantasy XIII. Super Smash Bros. Brawl is there somewhere, but I've already seen enough of the game so it doesn't get me that hype like the other two games.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 24, 2008)

GTAIV!!!

I'm sure there are plenty of people on here not interested in it but I've loved them all so far and I'm pumped for the next gen version.


----------



## Flozem (Jan 24, 2008)

Starcraft DS / Diablo DS...


----------



## sonic209 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> GTAIV!!!


hell yeah this game gonna be the bomb,too bad i cant play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Flozem @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Starcraft DS / Diablo DS...


Touche. 
Let's concentrate on the announced ones.


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh man Metal Gear Solid 4 looks freakin sick... Better graphics than Crysis in my opinion...

Starcraft DS would be amazing


----------



## phoood (Jan 24, 2008)

The only game I really want to see released is Brawl.  Even if I don't own a Wii (yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 24, 2008)

As long as there's no Metroid game announced it's Mario Kart Wii for me.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll go with metroid dread

it may probably not even be real perhaps, but I'm still far more interested in it than any other game


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2008)

Starcraft 2.


----------



## Little (Jan 24, 2008)

Imagine babyz.... 2


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 24, 2008)

Spore, StarCraft 2, GTAIV

I need to get a new PC


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2008)

I never cared for the metal gear solid series so that can do what it likes as far as I am concerned.
As I presently only have a PC, DS and Wii as platforms likely to get new games (I play the wait a few years until I can easily afford stuff approach).
My release list of choice:
http://www.gamerevolution.com/static/index...ease&page=index
PC:
Probably Rainbow Six Vegas 2, I thought the first was a top notch FPS title ignoring some multiplayer issues (respawn points being able to be overwhelmed was the big one).


Wii:
My wii has sat in a box for several months (due in part to me being out of the country for several months and in part due to the fact I did not chip it and decent second hand games are nowhere to be found) and for that reason it continues to do so.
Still Crystal Chronicles could make me resurrect it (homebrew too). I can take or leave Mario Kart, Super Smash Brothers and all the other staples of Nintendo consoles until I trip over one several years later. If that star wars game (or one that allows some sword and maybe power wielding action) is any good then I am in too.
Also is that Okami I see on release lists?

DS:
Due to the whole country and me being elsewhere bit my DS got a lot of play (until I came back and had to use it to prop up my router: since relegated to electrical junk in my room). Mainly stuff I missed on the previous few months though (I left just before Zelda US was released).
What I would like:
Puzzle/strategy:
It seems a new Advance Wars appeared already and until cannon fodder returns I should be happy with what I have got.
RPG games:
While I like the PC/modern console RPGs I have always had a soft spot for 16 bit era style RPGs.
To this end I look to codemasters and Wizardology or maybe that ASH game could get localised.

Damn I seem to have written an essay where a sentence would do. I guess in that case as Bomberman for the megadrive/PCE was already made I am not awaiting anything.


----------



## pasc (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, perhaps Brawl for the wii and a bit oh kh on the DS (and let's not forget teh Nanostray 2 !) 

sounds weak ? I'm not much of a home console gamer, I prefer Portable over anything !


----------



## Kingwad (Jan 24, 2008)

Brawl on the Wii, Ninja Gaiden on the DS


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 24, 2008)

BRAWL! , Mario Kart Wii , MGS4 , Tekken 6 
i don't have a PS3 btw


----------



## Triforce (Jan 24, 2008)

Bangai-O Spirits, Metal Slug 7, Nanostray 2 and the new Ninja JaJaMaru-kun, all DS games. JaJaMaru-kun has been in development and known about for probably 2 years now but still no sign of a release.

I just hope it actually comes out at some point. Couple of scans here for those that have no idea what game i'm talking about. http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/5669/scan01lu3.jpg
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/6302/scan02rv5.jpg


----------



## 754boy (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd have to say Brawl, Devil May Cry 4, and GTA IV. I'm also keeping an eye on Battlefield: Bad Company and Mercenaries 2


----------



## Samutz (Jan 24, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Okami (Wii)
Grand Theft Auto IV
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Metal Gear Solid 4 (If it comes to the 360)


----------



## dakeyras (Jan 24, 2008)

The English version of apollo justice. Yes please.


----------



## Jax (Jan 24, 2008)

SSBB and Apollo Justice.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh right.. forgot about Apollo Justice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And GTAIV is scheduled for April.. need to get a new computer fast


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 24, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 (downloading the demo from live atm, game coming out on 5 februar)
GTA IV (Is gonna be awesome)
Mass Effect II (Will probably take a while, but i cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Fable II (end of the year)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> Mario Kart Wii
> Okami (Wii)
> Grand Theft Auto IV
> ...




Not happening. Mine is currently MGS4, Followed by Killzone 2, SSBB and Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 24, 2008)

Ze that comment wasn't entirely necessary...

Anyway I've got some others to add as well - 

Mario Kart (Wii)
Mercenaries 2 (360)
Killzone 2 (PS3)

Still waiting for another Dark Cloud game to be announced for PS3, that would be awesome.


----------



## mojoex (Jan 25, 2008)

chronicles of riddick 2, burnout paradise (getting tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and final fantasy XIII.

been 3 years since ive owned a playstation or any console with a decent final fantasy on it.. i really miss it
especially ffx... my god the ending - i used about 3 boxes of kleenex i swear


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Ze that comment wasn't entirely necessary...
> 
> Anyway I've got some others to add as well -
> 
> ...



A lot of things aren't needed in this world.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ze that comment wasn't entirely necessary...
> ...



True, but you're just asking for a flame war with those type of comments.

He did post *IF* it comes to the 360.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 25, 2008)

Starcraft 2 hands down


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> ...




At least it would be entertaining


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, on top of MGS4, I can also think about God of War: Chains of Olympus on PSP and Dragon Quest IX on NDS.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to say MGS4 but I can't because I have no way to play it.
So I'm going the obvious "What do you think" route


----------



## Nero (Jan 28, 2008)

MGS4.. Even though I probably will never get a PS3.

I guess the Demo will be fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> I'll go with metroid dread
> 
> it may probably not even be real perhaps, but I'm still far more interested in it than any other game



You speak right out of my mind. I'm dying for a new 2D-Metroid.


----------



## Turmoil (Jan 28, 2008)

PS3
MGS
GTA
GT5
FFXIII

PC
Fallout 3 (wow no one else waiting for this?...)
FarCry 2
DC Universe/Marvel Universe Online
Fallout MMO

DS
Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (this and fallout 3 are the ones I want most of all)
Dragon Quest IX
Luminous Arc 2


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 31, 2008)

Old news, but I never wanted a game as much as I wanted Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 (with the possible exception of Mario 64 and X-Wing Alliance).  I played the original so much that I ended up dropping biology the first semester of my sophomore year in college (I took it next semester and got a B - no harm, no foul).  So I was eagerly waiting the sequel.  Before moving I was playing FFTA and when I got here I was playing Lion Wars on my PSP.  Since FFTA-2 came out I've logged about 50 hours or so (and the only reason it isn't more is because I started playing Oblivion too).


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 31, 2008)

Half life 3... yes ummm in 10 years maybe but still


----------



## mojoex (Jan 31, 2008)

im actually thinking of selling my 360 to get a PS3 just for mgs4 and gt5.
there are no good exclusive games coming for the 360 nowadays..
and for online gaming i got a powerful enough pc.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(mojoex @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> im actually thinking of selling my 360 to get a PS3 just for mgs4 and gt5.
> there are no good exclusive games coming for the 360 nowadays..
> and for online gaming i got a powerful enough pc.



IMO, It would be a wise decision.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mojoex @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > im actually thinking of selling my 360 to get a PS3 just for mgs4 and gt5.
> ...


It depends what types of games you like. I'm going to get a PS3 eventually, because I have a very broad list of genres I fancy.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, now that Brawl has been released and well, has any one changed his mind?


----------



## usmagen (Feb 15, 2008)

ninja gaiden ds!


----------



## retiredjerk (Feb 15, 2008)

Street Fighter 4. After being a hardcore SF II player and then just skipping SF 3. Im looking forward to playing SF 4 which will use my 2nd fav player guile. Now if they would only bring back the old bison from champ. edition days.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

The next steps in the Chrono and Earthbound universes.


----------



## NoNameFace (Feb 17, 2008)

[XBox 360]  Ninja Gaiden 2

[Wii] Mario Kart, Animal Crossing


----------



## matthewd997 (Feb 17, 2008)

umm... brawl!!!


----------



## Rulza (Feb 17, 2008)

Okami for Wii is the only game i'm looking forward to right now.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 17, 2008)

At the moment it's Apollo Justice (also because I can play it on my flashcart and because it will come so soon).


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 17, 2008)

Of all time? The next game in the Chrono series. At the moment, and for quite some time: Fable 2.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 17, 2008)

-Appollo Justice for DS (I really like the three games with Phoenix)

-Okami for Wii (I always wanted to play it but never really had the time to borrow the PS2 of my brother so I sticked with my own games. But now I will play it since I heard it is a Zelda-like experience with asian flair and the music is from what I heard thus far really good...)


----------



## MaHe (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney (Nintendo DS)
2. Grand Theft Auto IV (Xbox 360)
3. Far Cry 2 (Xbox 360)
3. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction (Xbox 360)
4. Gyakuten Saiban 5 (Nintendo DS)
5. Deus Ex 3 (unknown)

...

The list could go on.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, to my list:

GTA IV
MGS 4
THe Force Unleashed

That is all for now.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Battlefield 3 (PC) and GTA IV.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_4


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I am quite excited for GTAIV, which comes out in around 2 weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I've been waiting for Shenmue 3 for seven long years.  It's probably not going to happen though.  *SIGH...*


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_4



That is one of mine, too.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

bigreus said:
			
		

> [Wii] Animal Crossing



I was, until it was confirmed as being an MMO only.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

Since this topic was revived.. 

Right now, it's the Strong Bad game XP


----------



## Jaems (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking SPORE.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 11, 2008)

xpike said:
			
		

> ...Also, I've been waiting for Shenmue 3 for *seven long years*.  It's probably not going to happen though.  *SIGH...*














Most awaited game: Okami for sure. Looks really great. 

And maybe Sonic Unleashed (hate that name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> but hopefully they will change it like they changed Wild Fire). I love the Sonic franchise and I still believe in it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I won`t get disappointed...


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

Killzone 2 too!


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

Waited about a good 10 years for starcraft 2.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Waited about a good 10 years for starcraft 2.


At this rate, you'll have to wait another 10 years. Activision's fusion with Vivendi is gonna delay the game even further.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 18, 2008)

Shadowrun 2. At the end of the snes game, drake said see you in shadowrun 2


----------



## da_head (Apr 18, 2008)

Starcraft 2. enough said.


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 18, 2008)

*# Luigi's Mansion 2 Wii* - I dream of it ! With the wiimote to control the flashlight and the ectoblast 3000. With graphics as good as Super Mario Galaxy. But I don't think it will ever be released. What a pity !

*# Final Fantasy VII DS* - juste like the real thing on old PSX

*#* And, well, a decent *Micro Machines Wii* - as good as Micro Machines V3 and Micro Maniacs

and finally

*# Animal Crossing Wii* - at least this one is sure to be released one day


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 18, 2008)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PSP)

Quake Live (PC)

Grand Theft Auto 4 (360) (don't even have a 360...)


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 18, 2008)

With its recent announcement it's Castlevania - Order of Ecclesia for me. Can't wait to get my hands on some new Castleroid


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PSP)
> *HELL FUCK1NGK YEAH!!!!*, but in PS3


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 18, 2008)

Civilization for the DS. I won't even mind if it's lightweight.

I'm not expecting to be surprised with anything looking like Panzer Tactics any time soon (sigh).


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 18, 2008)

Samba De Amigo! Wii!!

I loved the arcade which I used to play locally all the time.  Gutted when it was removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had the newer dreamcast version with added songs, but no maracas


----------



## superrob (Apr 29, 2008)

I would love GTAIV on pc


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 30, 2008)

old topic... 


RE5's gonna be sick!!!!!


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Chrono Trigger sequel! (threequel?)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

Fallout III


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 30, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger sequel! (threequel?)



It'd be nice if they'd make a sequel. Or even a remake. *sighs* From what I've read, I doubt it's gonna happen though.


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 30, 2008)

I want Nintendo to make a kick ass StarFox game for the Wii. 
That's been something I'm waiting for.

I waited for Mario Kart Wii for a while. Glad to have it.


----------

